# Monitore sind falsch identifiziert



## Hawkzton (25. Dezember 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

da das googeln mir nicht weitergeholfen hat, weil überall steht "du musst den Monitor als Hauptbildschirm einstellen"  

Ich habe folgendes Problem, Ich habe eine neue Graka, die GTX 970. Habe meinen Hauptmonitor an Displayport angeschlossen und meinen Fernseher an HDMI. Leider sieht Nvidia oder Windows HDMI Als Bildschirm Nummer "1".

Das heißt bei Strg+P  muss ich Bildschirm 2 wählen um mit meinem Hauptbildschirm zu agieren und das ist relativ *******. Einfaches tauschen oder den Monitor als Hauptbildschirm zu definieren hat leider nichts gebracht. In Nvidia hatte ich auch auf die schnelle nix gefunden!

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiter helfen!

Gruß
dNy


----------



## Combi (25. Dezember 2014)

aaaaalso,
du gehst in der nvidia systemsteuerung auf bildschirme einstellen.
wenn du nun die beiden displays hast mit 
1  und 2 nebeneinander, verschiebst du die 1 und 2 wie es angeordnet werden soll.
dann machst du auf das display,dass der mainscreen sein soll,mit der rechten maustaste nen klick,also mausklick rechts..
dann kannste wählen...display zum hauptanzeigegerät machen...fertig..
muss ich bei neuinstallation des bs auch immer machen,da bekommt man routine^^


----------



## Hawkzton (25. Dezember 2014)

Das klappt leider nicht, oder mache ich irgendwie was falsch? Die 2 ist der Monitor, der bei mir Hauptbildschirm sein soll! Trotzdem steht unter Windows wenn ich Projizieren mache: Nur 2. Bildschirm und nicht Hauptbildschirm!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

das


----------



## Hawkzton (25. Dezember 2014)

keine ne Idee?


----------



## CapitanJack (26. Dezember 2014)

Moin

Das Sternchen rechts oben in der Ecke, zeigt an, das 2 der Hauptmonitor ist. "Primäre Anzeigegerät".

Und eigentlich sollte das dann klappen. Du hast zwei Samsung Geräte. Hast Du auch den Richtigen Samsung als Monitor ? 


Grüßle


----------



## Hawkzton (27. Dezember 2014)

Mein Problem ist wirklich nur, dass sobald der Fernseher angeht, mein Monitor nur funktioniert, wenn man bei Windows Win+P auf den 2. Bildschirm projiziert!

Ich weiß das mein Monitor mein primärer Bildschirm ist!


----------

